# buffering



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I have a tap pH of 8.2. I'm looking to get a rodi to lower this. Everywhere I read says ro water is 6.6 ph/ 1 gh /1 kh. My question is will crushed coral buffer only and not raise these values (except kh). It will most likely have a sand substrate( tahitian moon, or pool filter sand), and have a few pieces of driftwood in it.

If crushed coral will raise ph what can I use to buffer the acid water?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Peat is the best way to buffer soft water and keep low pH values without crashing. Crushed coral will simply take you back to hard, alkaline water, as it is made of Calcium Carbonate.

Do not assume that R/O water will be at a low pH. It should actually read 7.0, as it is nearly pure water. However, the membrane does not remove everything, and depending on you water source, whatever tds is left in the R/O will determine your pH. I have a very hard well, and my R/O has a pH around 8.0. However, acids added to the water can bring it down very quickly, because there is little to no buffering in the R/O.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I knew all buffering capabilities were removed through ro. I wasn't sure if cc buffered it. I Have very alkaline water out the tap and am looking to lower as I am looking to keep discus and angels for the wifey. So the plan was to do 
RO to fill the tank. Driftwood will help lower it. And now I know peat buffers. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

If your water is highly buffered than no amount of peat and driftwood will get your to soft acidic water. You will need to use some or all RO water to lower your KH.

If you have RO you can add some discuss buffer to raise the KH and set an appropriate ph


----------

